# exploratory surgery



## trubble (Jun 24, 2003)

I've recently had pelvic exams, bloodwork, CT scan, and a colonoscopy with nothing showing up on any of them. (other than fluid in my pelvic region) The docs haven't given me a lot of ideas as to what it is, but they have eliminated some things. Today, I have an appt. to speak with a surgeon about exploratory surgery to go in and look for possible appendicitis, etc. Has anyone had this done before? What questions should I ask the doctor before I agree to this? Help!


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I've had two exploratory laparotomies a month apart three years ago. The first one they new going in pretty much what they would find, the second, the docs hadn't a clue. Both were very rough, done as an emergency. My thinking is that you should have some very convincing reasons from the doctor why he / she wants to go in, what they may expect to find, what they will do about it and what is the next step if nothing is found or if something is found but the surgery didn't fix it. Also think in your head if your condition is such that you cannot go on as it is, with the idea that the surgery could fix things, but also make it worse. But if it is so bad that the risk is worth it, make sure you find out what more can be done if this procedure fails. You need to know that the surgeon will work with you over the long haul and not just shrug you off with a "I tried, good luck, hope you feel better"Just remember that there is no such thing as risk free surgery - even laparoscopic (key-hole) surgery and that outcome issues have to be made clear beforehand. Good Luck.


----------

